# ID Models



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I can purchase ID Models from? I have done a google search and have had no luck. Occasionally they pop up on ebay, but not very often. I am interested in 1/32 scale aircraft. Combat Models is an alternative but I want to check out ID Models before making my decision. BTW, ID Models is the name of the company. I am not referring to models used for aircraft identification. Vacuform large scale aircraft is what I am looking for, 1/32 and larger.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ID Models are long out of business. Their stuff was basic too... they make Combat look like Tamiya.


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> ID Models are long out of business. Their stuff was basic too... they make Combat look like Tamiya.


Oh, OK. Thanks!


----------

